# Signature Character Limit



## DetlevCM (Mar 13, 2011)

A little question - is there any chance the signature character limit could be expanded a bit?
300 characters are nearly useless if you wish to post a couple of links - e.g. Flickr, Youtube, maybe another forum profile...

Additionally you are in a way robbed of the ability to in any way or form format your signature as BB code eats into your character allowance.

Now I do understand that you want to limit the signature character count so that signatures do not dominate posts - but with 300 characters there really is very little you can do in your signature area.
I copied my signature over from POTN (photography on the net) and had to throw out a lot to make the parts that are important to me it into the 300 characters allowed.


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 13, 2011)

You should e-mail Canon Rumors, do not assume that he reads every post. I police the forums, but do not mess with the settings. The signature can be set longer, but I do not know the implications to the overall system.

http://www.canonrumors.com/contact-form/


----------



## DetlevCM (Mar 13, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> You should e-mail Canon Rumors, do not assume that he reads every post. I police the forums, but do not mess with the settings. The signature can be set longer, but I do not know the implications to the overall system.
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/contact-form/



I would have thought the owner would read the site suggestions/comments section??


----------



## unfocused (Mar 13, 2011)

Detlev,

Just so you know, all your links are broken.


----------



## DetlevCM (Mar 13, 2011)

unfocused said:


> Detlev,
> 
> Just so you know, all your links are broken.



Thanks... I know why too... the BB code implementation in SMF is at fault... now how do I fix it... it was a simple fix.


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 26, 2011)

The ability to post web links in signatures has been suspended until further notice. We currently have a spammer posting numerous posts with spam signatures just to get their google ratings up due to the link.

I hate to do this, but we will not be used as a link farm for spammers.


----------



## DetlevCM (Mar 26, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> The ability to post web links in signatures has been suspended until further notice. We currently have a spammer posting numerous posts with spam signatures just to get their google ratings up due to the link.
> 
> I hate to do this, but we will not be used as a link farm for spammers.



It works for me - or at least my links still work.
-> It's just that smf uses a non-standard BB code for links in signatures, vBulleting or IP.Board are more similar in their BB code usage.


----------

